# Miami skyline at night 1 hr ago



## creisinger (Jul 7, 2010)

I was driving nuts to get something usable.
I shot with the 18-200mm VR and it's just a pain to get the images nice and sharp. Have to admit that my tripod is quite flimsy and it was a bit windy.
Anywho. Here you go.


----------



## RL. (Jul 7, 2010)

1) the subject should take up more of the frame(you need a longer focal length)

2) There are 4 weird pitch black vertical reflections in the water that are very distracting ruining an otherwise awesome image, and I would crop out some of the water on the bottom so the crop isn't 50/50 with the water/sky


----------



## creisinger (Jul 7, 2010)

RL. said:


> 1) the subject should take up more of the frame(you need a longer focal length)
> 
> 2) There are 4 weird pitch black vertical reflections in the water that are very distracting ruining an otherwise awesome image, and I would crop out some of the water on the bottom so the crop isn't 50/50 with the water/sky



#1 - I know what you mean. However, I wanted to show the sheer unimportance of human architecture compared to the massive clouds that were passing through - just to call it something fancy. I just personally like the big motion of the clouds compared to the smaller focused and sharp area of the buildings.

#2 Those "shadows" are landing poles along the water wall. They are placed in 15 feet distance along the shore - no way to find a spot without them in the picture. I would have chopped them off if I had a chainsaw and a boat. Unfortunately there was no space left in the trunk...


----------



## peanut170 (Jul 7, 2010)

nice pics but your name stamp thing u got has got to go.


----------



## Storky1980 (Jul 7, 2010)

I really like the first one, the big epic clouds against the sharpness of the city gives a great nature vs man kinda feel, the water looks good too but i would probably crop it a bit closer to the buildings. 
And as peanut says... the name stamp is just a bit too "in your face" on this picture, maybe a more subtle watermark would work better.

Second one is nice too, again i love the clouds, but there is something about the city i cant put my finger on that puts me off of it.


----------



## shaunly (Jul 7, 2010)

peanut170 said:


> nice pics but your name stamp thing u got has got to go.



x2 :mrgreen:


----------



## dak1b (Jul 7, 2010)

horizons are crooked.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 8, 2010)

If you replace your logo with a batman logo that would be awesome


----------



## Dominantly (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah crooked horizons, and those pylons blocking the city view really take away from what would be a nice image otherwise.
If you're good with the clone tool (and PS), you might be able to remove them.


----------



## creisinger (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated.

These were just thrown together with minimal post processing. Of course I would still level the horizon and correct the lens distortion. 

I was mostly looking for the feedback of the 4 "shadows" or landing poles in the foreground. And I got what I expected. So thanks.


----------



## sburatorul (Jul 8, 2010)

love the pictures, especially the first one with the huge cloud... but the name stamp... not so fond of that. still, great work!


----------



## KKJUN (Jul 8, 2010)

Annoying watermark is annoying.


----------



## AlexL (Jul 8, 2010)

logo is too distracting! At least you can change the color of the logo to be other then green for different occasions


----------

